# O/U Gun sling-Justin Tackett???



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Hope Justin sees this post. I am looking for a gunsling like the one he uses on his O/U. Does anyone else know where I can find one? Thanks, Dave


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

My Beretta came with a barrel clamp and a screw in stock piece. Seems nice but I didn't want to drill into the pretty wood.


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

The gun Strap Tackett uses is a Galco leather braided sling. I have one and they are the best slings out there. Here is the link for the Sling: 

http://www.galcogunleather.com/HolsterP3.asp?ProductID=1709&CatalogID=362

Steve Mealman


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Geesh! No wonder that sling looks so pliable and comfortable -- it is braided.

But the price is way out of my league.


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

"Uncle Mikes" makes the barrel band kits-need to measure very closely the barrel dia. For slings I like the Butler Creek Alaska Magnum-only $20. I did see that Uncle Mikes also has leather slings and one is all woven and purdy lookin' www.brownells.com has lots of info on these items-(at least the catalog does-so i am guessing the web does too)


----------

